# Schneidplotter unter Linux

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen umgebauten Plotter zum Schneiden von Aufklebern unter Linux nutzen.

Welche Software (Grafik bis Treiber) läßt sich dazu nutzen?

Oder brauch ich doch Win****?

G. R.

----------

